# Apple a tué l’app Podcast (et a créé une nouvelle app bizarre)



## Cricri (13 Juin 2021)

Toute action prend 45 min, quand cela marche...  à chaque fois on a au mieux l'indication "chargement" avec la roue sans fin ou rien.
Peut-être lié à la taille de la bibliothèque (très important chez moi).
Apple ont il fait un commentaire sur cette bourde. Que recommande-t-il ? Vont-ils pouvoir réparer ça.
On revient à l'époque du Système 7 où aimer Apple s'était aimé perdre son temps.


----------



## Gwen (13 Juin 2021)

Poscast ? Tu veut dire podcast.


----------



## Cricri (13 Juin 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Poscast ? Tu veut dire podcast.


Oui, merci!


----------



## Gwen (13 Juin 2021)

Du coup, j’ai corrigé ton titre. Et en effet l’app Podcast est déroutante. En fait, depuis qu’Apple s’est lancé dans le streaming de musique, je ne m’y retrouve plus dans toutes ces applications.

j’ai presque arrêté d’écouter des podcast du coup. en plus, c’est de plus en plus remplis de pubs en fonction des sujets. C’est dommage, c’était un format sympa.


----------



## LaJague (18 Juin 2021)

Je valide la nouvelle version est bof …


----------

